# My new rat....Monty :)



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a three rats that I named "The Cheesy Trio". They were top eared rats...
Orion Swiss, Templeton Pepperjack, and Cheddar Pax. Unfortunately Orion and Templeton both passed away a few months ago and Cheddar was left all alone.
I've been playing with him everyday for hours on end. He seems happy but I know that he would probably enjoy the company of a fellow rattie.
I miss seeing him cuddle up with a buddy. So I brought home Mr. Monterrey. I'm not sure what his first name will be but for sure Monterrey will be his last name
in keeping with our little tradition. For now I think i'll nickname him Monty. Soon i'll be introducing him to Cheddar.
Please give Monty him a warm welcome. 

-J.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

So cute  and very adorable names!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you. I have a correction to make. Templeton Pepperjack was a Dumbo Eared rat.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a dumbo named Frodo  I think they are the cutest!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I love Dumbo Eared rats. They have such cute innocent faces. I like top eared rats too but something about Dumbos. They're just awesome.


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

Ooh!! He's so cute! I love dumbos :3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome little Monty. He is adorable.


----------



## QueenOfARatLand (Dec 25, 2012)

Aw welcome little guy! His little faaaace :'3 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

*AMAZINGLY ADORABLE!

I love your rex . That coat is really cool


*


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh he's adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome Monty! What a cutie you are.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

ADORABLE little bugger you have there!!!


----------

